# Flavoring for creamed honey



## Bee1&only (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking for some help. The honey that the bees made last fall in NE FL crystallized, which turns people off, so we would like to liquify this honey by slightly heating it and making creamed honey out of it and flavoring some of this creamed honey.
We have tried searches etc. but do not have a clear understanding about the process of flavoring creamed honey. Some people say use the oil some say dried, or freeze dried. We were hoping that someone would take the time to walk us through the process, someone that has done it with success in the past. We are interested in strawberry, lemon, cinnamon etc.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I sell more creamed honey with cinnamon added than the regular. Most people choose it if they taste the samples.


----------



## Bee1&only (Sep 19, 2013)

Vance G said:


> I sell more creamed honey with cinnamon added than the regular. Most people choose it if they taste the samples.


Could you help us know how to do the flavoring, please?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I put half a pound of creamed honey starter in my wifes big mixer and blend it with as much honey as will go in the mixer. Warm honey is best. I will just say add cinnamon to taste and decide what you like. Start at a tsp a pound. Cinnamon is cheap at Sams Club.


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

Just my method, I save about a pound from my last batch in a small (2 gal.) bottling tank (read with a honey gate) either use fresh honey or make sure all crystals are completely melted in about 12 lbs of honey. Mix it well then mix some more. I put mine on the basement floor for about 3-4 days, you'll know when it's ready when it is almost too thick to come out of the honey gate (don't wait too long). I then put it in the containers and place it in a wine cooler that will hold close to 57 degrees for about 4 or 5 days more. I put a big "S" on top of one and this becomes my sample for the market, I also use this one to open and test (get a small spoon full) when it's how you like it go ahead and seal the other ones (I use the tubs from Mann Lake and use the heat shrink to seal) 9 out of 10 people that will try it will buy, I've had people go home, eat it all and be back at the market a few hours later and buy 2 or 3 tubs. Cinnamon creamed is my best seller also, I use the Vietnamese cinnamon avail. from Sam's club or Amazon, It Really makes a difference. Start with a tsp. like Vance G said and go from there, I took the advice of another bee keeper and used a table spoon per pound, cut it in half and still had to cut it again, I now have about 15 lbs of cinnamon honey toat I have to add about 25 pounds of honey to in order to cream it. If you don't have any starter go to the store and get some quality creamed honey I used Sue Bee. It's a lot easier than it sounds.
Dave


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry I forgot about your question about other flavoring, I use Lorann (sp) oils, start with a small amount of honey and just drops of oil and you'll get a feel for it, Raspberry and Cherry are my best sellers, but that's here, Northern Michigan, try what you would like.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

You have had good advice on Cinnamon and I won't try to add to it except to say pay whatever extra is necessary to get it from Vietnam. It really makes a difference.

Do not use what is sold as dried fruit. That is manufactured by using fresh fruit and mixing with sugar or (usually) corn syrup. The mixture is then sprayed on huge heated drums and, when dried, scraped off and pulverized. Yech!

Freeze dried, much more expensive, is made from only fruit which is first frozen and then most of the moisture is removed, and then pulverized. A clearly superior product but much more expensive than plain dried...because 100% fruit is more expensive than X% fruit and Y% corn syrup.

For us, best sellers were plain, cinnamon, raspberry and lemon in that order.

Good luck,

Lloyd


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone used Sweet Cinnamon (Cinnamomum verum) instead of the
Saigon Cassia Cinnamon (Cinnamomum burmannii) recommended above?

What did or didn't you like about the Sweet Cinnamon?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

curious to know if anyone has used Sweet Cinnamon and what they liked
or didn't like about it compared to the Siagon Cinnamon.
Thanks


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Lloyd!

I know this thread is pretty old but I'm curious and wanna make up some of this kind of honey. With the freeze dried powder would you use it the same as the cinnamon? One tsp to a pound of honey? Do you have to worry about the fruit attracting moisture and molding or having a self life?

Thank you.


----------

